# doesnt get any easier the more you do it.



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

today, my neighbours (the ones with teh dog with the arthritis) had to have him put to sleep today.

i went with them, i couldnt be in the room during the actual thing... but i was there and bawling along with them. they did it different then i had heard of before. they did a tranquilizer first. so i was at least able to be there until he was 'out of it' and just very relaxed. They were in there so he wasnt alone. and its probably right since it is their dog and not technically mine.

this is going to really suck though. Max was terrible to do and still sucks i still miss him, but in the back of my mind i knew i would still have a dog, who max was friends with, to visit and love. Now i dont 

its just going to be different when we go outside and he doesnt come with us, no more dog dishes.

He had been throwing up and not eating much (except human food). today he puked up what she said looked like tar. but not only that, he didnt get up to puke, or move somewhere else after he puked. i didnt see that as it was early inthe morning. he also didnt want to go outside for a pee either. he didnt pee until we brought him outside before the car ride. and actually they said he didnt get up to see them when they got home. he did get up to see me though when i came in, whcih they were suprised about. makes me feel loved but at the same time sad for them. but theyre not holding it against him or anything like that.

they did give them a couple of options to try and fix his gut issue, but they had just decided that he had gone through enough. the vet was very honest and said that different medications can give false hope. they work for a week or whatnot and then back to bad. the vets think the right thing was done.

they would have tried the other medication if he was like only 2, no leg issues type thing... but everything together they just decided was too much.

But, its really going to suck. Who am i going to share french fries with from now on? :sad2 (i know, people food is bad for dogs, especially fast food, but we knew he wouldnt be around forever and wanted to spoil him.)

i was secretly hoping he just had an infection or something and just needed antibiotics.


I just hope they - max and him - knew that i was still right there? i still at times feel guilty that i couldnt be in the room with max. my mom and brother were but i just couldnt.

(i say 'him' or 'they' just in case they happen to google his name, probably just me being paranoid. they know im sad but maybe better they dont know *how* sad.)

Hopefully he is happy at the bridge. 

and hopefully i dont need to post in this section again for a very, VERY long time!!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sorry. Hope those two pups are playing in the sunshine on the other side. 
And I agree, it never gets easier.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

well theyve got each other, along with my other dog Tiela, my dad, and all the hampsters and goldfish along the way!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I agree that it doesn't get easier, in fact I feel the pain of the loss of a beloved pet much harder now then when I was younger.
I don't know if it because now that I'm older I care for them better and they live longer and because of that they're become part of my life for a longer time.
I had Samantha for 15 1/2 years and Chiquita is going on 12 years, that significant part of a persons life.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

it is. he has been around since before our old dog tiela had to be put down... and for max's whole life. i would say ive been *really* attached for about 5 years anyway but likely longer. between the 2 houses, at one point we had 2 dogs and 5 cats. i wouldnt want to see any of them be older and sick. catswise i think it will be harder, much, much harder with my own. but the dogs would visit at each others houses, hang out together in the back yards. we kind of did have 2 dogs that just lived at different houses overnight. 

its unusual to be close with neighbours but if we had one of those houses thats 2 houses but attached we would have probably demolished the in between wall long ago. except the bedrooms, that could get weird.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Pets are like children except they never grow up, they just grow old.
Our human children have their own lives and interests, but our pets are our special friends and stay that way their entire lives.
I got Samantha when she was 6 months old and she was part of my daily life for 15 1/2 years, she out lasted 2 lady friends, 2 trucks and a van and moved with me twice.
When she was stricken with cancer it left a enormous void in my life, I also lost my oldest brother, he was 12 years older then me and we were never very close.
I sorry my brother is dead but I miss my cat Samantha a lot more then I do him.


----------



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

sorry to hear . i think that's so sweet that you went, and were there for them, even if you weren't in the room.. you were still there.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, i was in the room for every moment up until. and then came back in and gave him a couple more kisses. Its probably right though in this case that i wasnt in the room, because he was technically not mine. i was just very attached. i think its right that htey be alone for that last moment.

I dont know that i could watch an animal i dont know actually being injected with that. i hear its very quick but the way the vets describe it is its almost like you may hear them struggle to take one last breath, and i just couldnt do that. it would even be hard with a strange animal. let alone one i care about. but them my mom said its peaceful so i dont know.

I kept a clump of hair though. his fur type he always shedded clumps. i was giving him some last belly rubs and one happened to fall out, so i just had to keep it. when i would go over i would make sure they didnt just vacuum and just go nuts, there would be at least 10 clumps around, along with stray hairs all over the place. they must have loved that lol. Well i know he did anyway. especially near the end thats all they cared about.

even in his last hour he still saw me and lifted up is front leg. he always did that when he saw me come in, as if saying "rub my belly, please?". its me so of course i caved every time.

He was a good dog. will be very missed.

Do you think they know your there, even if not in the room? Like smells and whatnot, do you think they still sense your presence? I was right outside the door after all. in both cases (him and Max)


----------

